# Solved: Broken Sword....Angel Of Death Won't Run.....Help !!



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi there

I have just spent money on a brand new version of Broken Sword........Angel Of Death................but cannot get it to run. I guess I should have known better, when I could not get the Demo to even install. However, I thought the bought game would be different.

I managed to get it installed, but when I clicked on launcher or launcher.exe, nothing happened at all. I was advised to install the patch, which I did. Then the game's intro starts but crashes the computer after seconds with the music in the background, sounding like a record that's stuck

The specs the manual gives are ::

Windows XP
Pentium 4 1.4GHz or better
256MB RAM (512MB recommended)
Hard Drive 2.6 GB free
DVD Rom 2x speed or faster
Nividia Geforce 6200 or 128 MB shader model 1.1 compatible video card
Windows compatible sound card
DirectX 9c


I have included a dxiag report on my computer, to see if that's what causing my problems. I'm getting no error messages at all, except from when it crashes.........This program is not responding etc etc.

When I contact customer support they never reply 

Any ideas on how I can get the game to run?? I cannot afford a new computer though.

Thanks, Meg, Scotland


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello check your system here first 
www.canyourunit.com 
choose the game from the drop down list


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Other games which run with no problems are.......All other BS games including Sleeping Dragon, Black Mirror, All CSI, RC Tycoon 3 & Zoo Tycoon 3, All Sims 2 games, Jack The Ripper, Syberia 1 & 2, The Watchmaker, Code Of Ruin, All Sherlock Holmes games. These all work perfect on my current system, so I wonder where the problem lies with BS......Angel Of Death. Hope someone can help. Thanks again


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

bonniescot said:


> Other games which run with no problems are.......All other BS games including Sleeping Dragon, Black Mirror, All CSI, RC Tycoon 3 & Zoo Tycoon 3, All Sims 2 games, Jack The Ripper, Syberia 1 & 2, The Watchmaker, Code Of Ruin, All Sherlock Holmes games. These all work perfect on my current system, so I wonder where the problem lies with BS......Angel Of Death. Hope someone can help. Thanks again


Did you use my link ???


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Blackmirror said:


> Hello check your system here first
> www.canyourunit.com
> choose the game fromt he drop down list


Hi there  Thanks for that  I did it, and I passed everything with flying colours, so I know now, it's not my system to blame. However, still can't get the game to run without freezing and crashing and sounding like a cracked record. Thanks anyway for the link, it will come in handy.

meg, Scotland.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

bonniescot said:


> Hi there  Thanks for that  I did it, and I passed everything with flying colours, so I know now, it's not my system to blame. However, still can't get the game to run without freezing and crashing and sounding like a cracked record. Thanks anyway for the link, it will come in handy.
> 
> meg, Scotland.


Well now we can try to find a solution .. i will have a look for you 
Did you install DX9c from the cd you have an out of date file in that report

The file directx.cpl is an old version, which could cause problems.


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

I met the recommended...........not just the minimum requirements.


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Yes have installed Direct X 9c from the Disk


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

I don't know how to fix the directx-cpl old version  I'm a computer novice, also don't know where to look for Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 driver updates.

Thanks for all the help

Meg, Scotland.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

bonniescot said:


> I don't know how to fix the directx-cpl old version  I'm a computer novice, also don't know where to look for Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 driver updates.
> 
> Thanks for all the help
> 
> Meg, Scotland.


That file is for DX control panel nothing to worry about

http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/nvidia-geforce-fx-5200.html

latest drivers are here


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Also have a look in control panel .. event viewer administrative tools and see if you have any errors under applications for the game and post them here please


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Okay  Progress HAS been made, I found and installed new Graphics driver as mentioned above and the game now does run. However, the mouse is very jerky, even when I'm not using it. I can hardly control it to play the game, which makes some tasks impossible to do especially when you have to be fast. I have cleaned it etc, any ideas there???


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

bonniescot said:


> Okay  Progress HAS been made, I found and installed new Graphics driver as mentioned above and the game now does run. However, the mouse is very jerky, even when I'm not using it. I can hardly control it to play the game, which makes some tasks impossible to do especially when you have to be fast. I have cleaned it etc, any ideas there???


There is a thread in here already with the same problem

http://forums.techguy.org/games/544241-broken-sword-angel-death.html?highlight=broken+sword+4

Look on the official website and there should be a fix 
http://www.broken-sword.com/


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi there 

Thanks for all your help, I'm busy looking for an Artec UM530 Mouse Driver for XP, to see if that helps. A solution to the problem IS there in the above thread you mentioned..............but am afraid it's way over the top of my head lololol.

Thanks again

Meg, Scotland


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

bonniescot said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for all your help, I'm busy looking for an Artec UM530 Mouse Driver for XP, to see if that helps. A solution to the problem IS there in the above thread you mentioned..............but am afraid it's way over the top of my head lololol.
> 
> ...


Try reducing the game settings have a fiddle with the settings lol thats what i do and make sure you have shut down all processes you dont want 
alt control delete to bring up task manager 
under your name everything apart from your antivirus and firewall and explorer.exe and tskmanager.exe can be stopped

only stop those under your user name

if i find an easier solution i will post it 
so watch this thread


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi there 

Thanks a million for that  Yes doing all that HAS helped a good bit  the mouse it still a bit jerky, and it takes me about 10 goes at a fast puzzle (least you don't die lololol). However, having read reviews etc, this jerky mouse and movements are commonplace with this game. They are putting it down to bugs and bad design. They MAY yet come up with another patch for those problems.

Thanks again for all your help 

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

bonniescot said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks a million for that  Yes doing all that HAS helped a good bit  the mouse it still a bit jerky, and it takes me about 10 goes at a fast puzzle (least you don't die lololol). However, having read reviews etc, this jerky mouse and movements are commonplace with this game. They are putting it down to bugs and bad design. They MAY yet come up with another patch for those problems.
> 
> ...


My pleasure .. enjoy your game :up:


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Editing the Compact.ini file seems to help many users with stuttering mice 


Go to Windows Explorer, and in the Tools menu, click Options, View tab. Untick Hide Extensions for Known File Types, Apply and OK. Close Windows Explorer, just to be sure.

Then, in the Broken Sword program folder, look for Compact.ini and doubleclick to open in Notepad, and change the settings as follows:

m_bDisableFrameBuffering = 0

To 

m_bDisableFrameBuffering = 1


Then, click on File | Save As, and make sure the same name is showing as compact.ini, and the same location. Reboot, just to be sure, and try again.

You may need to remove the Read-Only Attibute if you get this message:

'This file exists with read only attributes. Please use a different file name'

Right click on it and click properties. Uncheck Read Only box.


I've finaly finished playing mine last night, hopefully it will be fine for you as well 

Regards

eddie


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi Eddie 

Thanks a lot for that  I WILL endeavor to give that a try, but I'm a bit of a computer dunce and not tried altering anything like that before, but you have made it LOOK really easy to follow, so I'll give it a bash 

Love the game, but because of the mouse thing, it's very slow and tedious at the moment, even though I'm well over the recommended specs. Because of the mouse, the *quick* tasks take me about 10 attempts and it gets boring, but the saving grace is, you don't die if you fail them hahahaha.

Thanks again for that 

Meg, Scotland


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Sorry for the late reply, busy time 

The game is really good once you've managed to solve the mouse issues. Although the 'hacking of computers' (you'll see later in the game) drives you mad. Needless to say, they get harder throughout the game 

eddie


----------



## tanishalfelven (Aug 16, 2007)

i had no trouble with the mouse but had trouble with the people looking like shodows


----------

